# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Fransa'dan gelen bir bağrı yanık mektup

## bozok

*Fransa’dan gelen bir bağrı yanık mektup*


*BEHİü KILIü*
*tercuman.com.tr*
*28.09.2008*



BİZE göre normal(!) ama, yurt dışında yaşayan Türkler’in garipsediği durumlar var... Böyle bir mektup aldım, biraz gecikerek yayınlıyorum, bakın değerli okuyucum Sayın Avni Can neler diyor...

*“Fransız eşim ve kızımla Türkiyem’e son 4 yıldır gelemiyordum. Bu yıl harcayacağımız paranın direk olarak Türkiye’ye kalmasi için, uçak bileti dahil herşeyimizi Türk şirketleri ile yapmayı tercih ettik. Fransa’da buldugum bir internet sitesinden yola çıkarak, Kuşadası TUNTAS apart hoteli, DİREK rezervasyon yaptırmak amacı ile telefonla aradım. Internet sitesinde bulduğum günlük 40 Euro’luk oda ücretini kendilerine bildirdim ve kendilerine 2 oda alacağımızı söyledim. Amacım aynı parayı direk olarak otele vererek, otelin Avrupalı tur operatorlerine vereceği komisyonu kazanabilmesi idi... Otel sorumlusu telefonda “40 Euro oda fiyatının imkansiz olduğunu, bulduğum internet siteleri ile çalışmadıklarını, eğer rezervasyonu bulduğum internet sitelerinden yaptırdığım taktirde büyük risk alacağımı ve sorumluluk kabul etmeyeceklerini” bildirerek bana 100 YTL veya 57 Euro fiyat verdi. Bana telefonda söylenenlerden çekinerek ve tatilde sorun yaşamamak için yukarıda bahis ettiğim internet sitesinden rezervasyon yaptırmak yerine, günlüğü 100 YTL’lik fiyatı kabul ederek, 2 oda ayırttım. Tatilimizin ilk günlerinde fark etmedik ama otelde kalan bir Fransiz aile ile tanışmamız ve konuşmamız sırasında öğrendim ki, Türkiye’ye gelmeden yukarıda bahisi geçen internet sitesinden 40 Euro’ya rezervasyon yapmış ve hiç sorun yaşamadan tatillerini geçirmekteler. Kaldığımız süre içinde ful dolu olan oteldeki az sayıdaki Türk müşterinin gecelik ödedikleri 100 YTL’ye karşılık; İngiliz, Fransız, Danimarkalı, İrlandalı, İranlı yabancı turistlerin ise 30-40 Euro arasi fiyatlarla otelde olduklarını öğrendim.*

*Otele gelmeden telefonla bildirdiğim için otel yönetimine konuyu açtığımda, alaycı ve sinirli bir ifadeyle, aynen “Sezon boyunca boş odamız bile yoktu, yer bulabildiğiniz için dua edin!!! şu an otelimizde 30 Euro’ya da kalan yabancı müşterimiz var, siz verdiğimiz YTL. fiyatını kabul ettiniz, indirim mindirim yapamayız, beyefendi...” cevabini aldım... Keşke Fransa’dan herşey dahil (uçuş + içki dahil tam pansiyon otel) olarak gelseydim de bu şekilde ödediğimin yarısını ödeseydim dememek elde değil!!! Başımdan geçen olay Fransa’da olsa, tüketiciyi yanıltma, korkutma yoluyla haksız kazanç sağlamak ve rekabete aykırılıktan, başvurulduğu taktirde bu kurum yüksek ceza ve tazminata mahkum olur. Yurt dışında yaşadığımdan dolayı, gerekli belgeleri kendisine bırakarak kız kardeşimi olayın takibi ile görevlendirerek, Fransa’ya döndük. Konuyla ilgili kişi ve kurumlari, siyasi parti yetkililerini, iç ve dış basını bilgilendirmeyi, tekrar yaşanmaması için kendime borç biliyorum. Gelen milyonlarca turist sayısısı ile övünmek yerine, Türkiye’den güzel duygularla ayrılacak ve ülkesine döndüğünde bedava reklamımızı yapacak turiste ihtiyacımızın olduğu, para kazanma hırsı uğruna, unutuluyor. Kısaca bir de, ONUR Havayolları’nın Avrupa’daki LOW-COST (üok ucuza yolcu taşıyan fakat uçuslarında her türlü yiyecek, içecek gibi servisleri ücret karşılığında yapan hava yolu şirketleri...) uçuşlara özenip, ucuz fiyatlarını aynı tutarak, uçuslarında yiyecek, içecek servisini paralı yapmasını ve daha önemlisi Fransa’ya uçuş yapan bir havayolu şirketi olarak, bir tek Fransızca bilen personelinin olmamasını eklersek; turizmde de çalışmış bir Türk olarak, Türk turizmi ve Türkiye’nin tanıtımı için pek iyi düşünmenin mümkünatı kalmıyor!!! Gidiş ve dönüşte Fransızlar’dan duyduklarım, ne yazık ki gelecek yıllar için pek umut vermiyor!!!...*

*Avni CAN- 28 rue gervais jacquin 95550 Bessancourt / [email protected] “*

Evet Avni Bey böyle diyor, elçiye zeval olmaz biz de yansıtıyoruz...

...

----------

